# DA/SA trigger fix?



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

How do you get used to the trigger breaking at a different point in DA vs SA? Is there a trigger kit to fix that? Do you just live with it? Get used to it? Have I been spoiled by the Glock, XD and 1911 triggers? 

I'm enjoying my P226 but I'm not fond of the trigger action.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Now you know why most shooters prefer their pistol to deliver the same trigger action, either SA or DAO, for every shot.
I don't believe that there's a fix for your gun, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

No there is NO "kit". Glocks and the XD series are striker fired and not hammer/firing pin and so that explains the difference in "feel". If you wish a consistent "feel" then seek out an SAO or DAO variant. THe DA/SA was designed the way it was to deliver a harder pull in DA and a lighter pull in SA. Just the way it is.

THat's why familiarity and training with ones firearms is critical in being proficient with them. only in video games is the trigger pull identical regardless of what you shoot. Just sayin'.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Might consider looking into having a good gun smith perform a trigger job on your 226. I have never had it done but it is quite common. They essentially improve the smoothness and/or tension of that first DA pull making it more manageble. If you otherwise really like the 226 that might be worth checking out. Definately cheaper than a new weapon.

Speaking to my own abilities and limitations with a similar starting back ground to yours (Glock/1911) it is possible to adapt to the two stage trigger system providing it is a smooth and predictable trigger. I run mostly DA/SA HK's now (ironically not the best DA trigger available) and use them kind of like a revolver shooter would. Short range quick DA first shot. But if time allows and distance is greater I will thumb cock that hammer for a SA first shot. Many trainers would not approve but it works for me and I suspect I am not the only one who uses them in this manner. At about 10 to 15 yards and closing I am comfortable I'd hit the target center mass or there abouts with a DA first shot. But farther out than that with precision being critical I'm cocking that hammer.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tuefelhunden said:


> ...Short range quick DA first shot. But if time allows and distance is greater I will thumb cock that hammer for a SA first shot. Many trainers would not approve...


The reason for the disapproval is that you would do better doing things exactly the same way, each and every time. That does a much better job of educating your "lizard brain" (also called "muscle memory") and eliminating the confused response which might obtain at a most inopportune time.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I understand the difference between DA and SA, and the reasons behind it. My question was about the point the trigger breaks. It sounds like Sigs make good service pistols but they are not favored in competitive shooting. 

Hmm... I'll have to check with the guys at the IDPA club, if anyone has shot a match with a Sig, and how they dealt with the DA/SA mode. I was going to take my Beretta 92FS to a match once but didn't want to have to shoot the first shot in DA then the rest in SA. The rules of the game require any safeties or decockers to be engaged at the start of each stage. When shooting for score, every shot counts. I don't want that first shot to hit low.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

You could train with it to mitigate any differences between DA and SA POA/POI. If you wish to consider getting a trigger job, many will recommend Bruce Gray from Gray Guns in Oregon without hesitation. Aside from being a top notch gunsmith, he also travels cross country giving shooting clinics and seminars for defensive shooting as well as competition. Straight shooter in the traditional sense, he won't blow any sunshine up your skirt.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Are you shooting from reset?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> Are you shooting from reset?


 What do you mean? Yes, the trigger goes back to the reset point. Otherwise it won't fire the next round.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> What do you mean? Yes, the trigger goes back to the reset point. Otherwise it won't fire the next round.


Are you letting it all the way out or just until the sear resets?


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I don't let it go all the way out.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

When I first got my DA/SA I practiced - I did not have any problems with the SA so I went to the range and fired the DA - dropped the hammer - fired DA - dropped the hammer and so on until I felt comfortable with that - then I went to the range fired DA then SA - dropped the hammer - fired DA then SA dropped the hammer and so on. I don't have any problems with it.

I'd say practice.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Ok. So there's no aftermarket trigger kit to make the DA and the SA break at the same point... Got it.


----------

